# Taps for a 1998 Hymer



## Rincewind (Jun 24, 2009)

I need to replace the kitchen mixer tap in our E650 as it is leaking from the bottom ( I assume it is not the cartridge as the water is coming out down the pipes). 

I have looked at the various taps that are available but they seem to have short pipe connectors. The tap I have taken off has long copper tails with both a ridged section for the pipe and a wider threaded section for a plastic cap. Does anyone know if these are available anywhere? 

I beleive it is probably a Reich tap as the cartridge is a Reich one.

Any help gratefully received  

Keith


----------



## K1m (Mar 6, 2008)

If you call Hymer-UK spares department with your van serial number they should be able to give you an exact match.

I thought my kitchen tap was leaking from the base but it turned out to be the join three quarters of the way down. I re-seated tap spout and all was well.

The pull up handle on the bathroom mixer tap broke. I was expecting to have to buy a new tap but Hymer UK supplied just the handle part for about 8 pounds.

Kim


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Your lucky to replace my tap by Burstner I was quoted £112 pounds plus delivery.
As I do not need the microswitch (I have a sureflow pump the has a pressure swithch) I went down to B&Q and got a nice tap for £35 less 10%. and order some bits from CAK to adapt the fittings. All for less than half the price and it is a brass tap with ceramic seatings.

Andy


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Try here :-
https://sslrelay.com/olearymotorhom...nid=154bd838a265dc8/shopdata/index.shopscript

Look under the dropdown menu 'Product Overview' - them under 
Tpas & Shower fittings


----------



## Lyners (Aug 21, 2009)

if you look on reich's website, they've got photo's of all the variants, & you'll get the part no & name, think they also list individual spares avaliable.


----------



## Rincewind (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the reply's. Took it all off again today, reseated the seal to the spout, cleaned the seating for the cartridge, took a few millimetres of the flexible pipes to ensure they were a tight fit, put it all back together and water still pours out, just through the bottom though. I can only think it is the pipe that goes to the spout has fractured and leaks but I cant get to it. Even if I could I don't think it would be repairable.

I found Reich's website and also identified the tap, only thing is that no-one stocks it in the UK, I will contact Reich and see what they can suggest.

Thanks again for your help.

Keith


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Try talking to Peter Hambilton at Hambilton Engineering. They have a whole rake of taps and spares. When the tap on our 640 went, Peter found one in their stores. Always helpful & obliging. Ring them on 01772 315078 (and I did that without having to look it up - guess where we have ours serviced?)

Smick


----------



## Billbro (Jul 23, 2008)

I found an alternative to the same tap at Marcle leisure which was the Roma Single Lever Mixer Tap With Micro Switch - 150mm It was simplicity to fit, comes with long tails. To connect the hoses up I removed the threaded caps warmed the ends of the hoses to push them over the inserts and fit a small jubilee clip and connect the microswitch wiring . Job was done in no timeat all.

The tap cost £46. 45

www.marcleleisure.co.uk


----------

